# شيء ما



## إسكندراني

الســــلام عليكم 
تنتشر عبارة «شيءٌ ما» في اللغة العصرية بل وفي اللهجات أحياناً - فنقول «شخصٌ ما، رأيٌ ما، إلخ.» - فسؤالي هو مدىٰ انتشارها في الشعر والمكتوبات التراثية وما إذا كانت تحمل ذات المعنىٰ دائماً، وما إعرابها؟
وشُكـــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## شخص ما

لا أدري عن مدى انتشارها في الشعر

أما إعرابها إما مبتدأ أو فاعل لفعل محذوف والأغلب مبتدأ
و"ما" أطنها زائدة لا محل لها من الإعراب​


----------



## Mahaodeh

ماذا عن سورة البقرة، آية 26: إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب *مثلا ما*، بعوضة فما فوقها.


----------



## إسكندراني

mahaodeh said:


> ماذا عن سورة البقرة، آية 26: إن الله لا يستحي أن يضرب *مثلا ما*، بعوضة فما فوقها.


لم أنظر أبداً إلىٰ هذه الآية على أنّها مركّبة هكذا - وحتّىٰ إذا فعلنا فالإستخدام العصرى مختلف (شيئاً ما) فـ«مثلاً ما» فى لغتنا العصرية يوحى فى ذهنى إلىٰ أنّ مثلاً ما لن يُذْكَر بالتحديد!


----------



## Mahaodeh

ولكنها نفس الما، وهي ما الإبهامية إذا جائت بعد الاسم النكرة زادته إبهاما في المعنى وتُعرب في محل صفة للاسم أو تعرب زائدة لا محل لها من الإعراب.

فحين نقول شيء ما، الما هنا تجعل الشيء أكثر إبهاما وغموضا. ونفس الشيء بالنسبة لتعبير مثلا ما. الما في الآية مرتبطة بالمثل وتزيده غموضا والبعوضة تعرب بدل من المثل. وحتى في الاستخدام الحديث يمكنك أن تُكمل كما في الآية، فتقول مثلا: رأيت شخصا ما، رجلا كبير السن. الرجل هنا أيضا بدل للشخص.


----------



## إسكندراني

كلام واضح.
شكراً يا مها.


----------



## jamila90

شكرا اخي الفاضل على التوضيحات جزاك الله خيرت


----------

